# GrubHub attendance.



## Grubhubflub

Missed a block today. Will I get demoted for one block? If so, how long does it usually take to get back up to 100%?


----------



## Woohaa

Get ready to accept every bs ping for a while if you want to raise that rating up again.

Get your mind right. It's really gonna suck.


----------



## The Jax

Woohaa said:


> Get ready to accept every bs ping for a while if you want to raise that rating up again


This is unfortunately very accurate.



Grubhubflub said:


> Missed a block today. Will I get demoted for one block? If so, how long does it usually take to get back up to 100%?


Whether you are on a block and sign off early or never sign in during your block, it counts as a n absent. Should show in your schedule tab if its marked as a absent. GrubHub will not make it count against you in a way like you are written up or anything but it will change the way you are dispatched for awhile. The worst time to do this is near the end of the week because this goes by a weekly rating. As long as your block drop rate is less than 10% you should be ok in regards to dispatching, in most but not all cases. I would suggest signing up for as many blocks as you can TODAY and work them in order to keep your block drop rating low. If you don't Monday comes tomorrow and your rating will change and your dispatched orders may also change. Not fun. I have been there.


----------



## Grubhubflub

The Jax said:


> This is unfortunately very accurate.
> 
> Whether you are on a block and sign off early or never sign in during your block, it counts as a n absent. Should show in your schedule tab if its marked as a absent. GrubHub will not make it count against you in a way like you are written up or anything but it will change the way you are dispatched for awhile. The worst time to do this is near the end of the week because this goes by a weekly rating. As long as your block drop rate is less than 10% you should be ok in regards to dispatching, in most but not all cases. I would suggest signing up for as many blocks as you can TODAY and work them in order to keep your block drop rating low. If you don't Monday comes tomorrow and your rating will change and your dispatched orders may also change. Not fun. I have been there.


So I will have to wait the thirty days for the absence to come off?


----------



## The Jax

Grubhubflub said:


> So I will have to wait the thirty days for the absence to come off?


Technically yea but it will impact you less if you work all day today on blocks. Half the day is almost over though so I would either get to it or accept the situation.


----------



## Grubhubflub

I got that. They don't start until 11 am CST here but I'm on until 9 tonight.


----------



## The Jax

Grubhubflub said:


> I got that. They don't start until 11 am CST here but I'm on until 9 tonight.


Good luck and god speed. That should help your dispatch situation next week if you work all day.

And if anyone chimes in after me saying I am giving the wrong information, I would like to add I also do consulting and work with GrubHub on some projects in addition to being a delivery partner so this is accurate advice.


----------



## Goongpad77

The Jax said:


> Good luck and god speed. That should help your dispatch situation next week if you work all day.
> 
> And if anyone chimes in after me saying I am giving the wrong information, I would like to add I also do consulting and work with GrubHub on some projects in addition to being a delivery partner so this is accurate advice.


Screw Grubhub and their driver penalizing system. They sent you jobs in the form of "offers" If you look up the definition of an offer??? it's not a job duty or specific task that will cost you your job if you don't do it. After you accept the offer then yes! you're under contract perform your duties. GrubHub runs really good scam on getting their drivers to behave like employees when they're really contractors and they should never be penalized for not accepting "offers" They can send 8 mile away $4 offers all day long.. I'm never taking them..if I get shutout of their system screw them anyway. The company relies on cycling through the new people all the time. Anybody in their right mind won't last 30 days once they figure out all the garbage that comes with being forced to take unreasonable offers. You definitely don't know what's going on when you first sign up. The turnover rate here is atrocious. I've been hanging on just by skimming orders off of their platform....The way they blanket accuse drivers of fraud for getting the contribution is another sham by this crooked corporate menace.. Not saying that all the other gig companies are any good either... grubHub is the only one that penalizes you the way they do. ...


----------



## The Jax

So how were your rating this morning? How did it work out?


----------



## Grubhubflub

The Jax said:


> So how were your rating this morning? How did it work out?


I got demoted for the absence. Luckily, I've got my schedule for this week made so that's a week down. Just have to trudge through the other three.


----------



## The Jax

Grubhubflub said:


> I got demoted for the absence. Luckily, I've got my schedule for this week made so that's a week down. Just have to trudge through the other three.


Well true but if you work all of your blocks this week, depending on how bad it looks, it could raise you back up to premier.


----------



## Grubhubflub

The Jax said:


> Well true but if you work all of your blocks this week, depending on how bad it looks, it could raise you back up to premier.


I'll never get back to premiere status with all these phantom offers, though.


----------



## The Jax

Grubhubflub said:


> I'll never get back to premiere status with all these phantom offers, though.


Keep your head up. You got this.


----------

